

FriendFeed Is This Year's Twitter, But Why? - rsa
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/14/friendfeed-is-this-years-twitter-but-why/

======
aristus
"Blog posts get comments on FriendFeed as well, but how rich an experience is
a comment thread based on a headline with a link?"

Indeed. That could never work.

~~~
paul
That does seem like one of the sillier objections.

~~~
comatose_kid
Here's a feature request: How about allowing me to create tags for my items.
That way my wife who has no interest in my tech links could subscribe only to
those submissions tagged as "techless" for example.

So in effect, your friends could subscribe to a subset of your interests.

------
TrevorJ
The information bottleneck that exists with specialized social networking apps
sits directly behind the eyes and in the skulls of users, so tools that let
people aggregate, sort and present social porn (Erm, sorry, meant INFORMATION)
will be really valuable.

Sure, some of my friends may prefer the nuanced flavor of Twitter over
Facebook, some of them may still be clutching their drama-laden Livejournals
to their caffeine-laced hearts, but personally, as a consumer of the rich
media content that my friends lives have become, I'd prefer not to have to
stop at every one of those outlets in order to catch up with my friends.

The continued specialization of and the expanding options presented by all
these different outlets for social network-driven expression will, in the end
subvert the very ease-of-use value proposition they tout. Aggregations like
this let you have your cake and eat it too.

------
Readmore
Because Twitter was a useless waste of time too. That doesn't mean it won't be
popular with people.

~~~
alaskamiller
use it to document your poop habit: <http://twitter.com/ipooped>

